# Ride/commute from San Francisco to Santa Rosa



## fabe (May 13, 2006)

North Bayers cyclists,

I am relocating from San Diego to San Francisco.
I will be living in San Francisco (Richmond area) and working in Santa Rosa.
Once or twice/week, I would like to ride from SF to SR. Is it possible ?
On Google map, It looks like the 101 is the only way between Marin and SR. Any advice or suggestion of route is welcome.

Thanks

Fabe


----------



## coolal (Nov 1, 2009)

Fabe,
I rode from san francisco to petaluma.
It took me about 4 1/2 hours to get up there. 
One thing to take into account is that I ride a commuter/hybrid bike and was not on a time schedule.
I used the site below to plan my route. Give it a try to plan your route.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx

Hope this helps
AL


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

You'd be my hero. I don't see how that would be possible given that there is no direct route that is not a freeway (101 is not an option for you). I think I would probably drive to Petaluma, exit Lakeville Hwy and park in the warehouse district, then pick up Old Adobe to Petaluma Hill Road and use that as your round trip. Depending on how many miles you want to do, you can extend that by exiting Hwy 37 in Novato and drive to the intersection of Lakeville Hwy and 37, there is a commuter lot there (called Blackpoint) where people pick up vanpools. It would add about 8 to 10 miles to the trip. Haven't ridden those roads in years so you'd want to do a recon by car first.  :blush2:    :thumbsup:  :idea: emoticons courtesy of my 6 year old son...


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

that would be one heckuva bike commute. that's a serious commute by car too, but at least you'll be going against traffic.

it's about 62 miles from downtown santa rosa to chrissy field. it's got a couple of decent climbs in there as well, so it's not a fast 62 either. it's a doable ride, but i'ld think twice about doing it as a commute.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The first part of the ride, SF-GG Bridge-Sausalito-Larkspur-San Rafael is slow. I agree with the suggestion to drive to Petaluma and ride from there.

Edit: Why not live in Santa Rosa? No long commute and the cycling is 10 times better.


----------



## alamere (Jun 23, 2008)

It is legal to ride on that section of 101. I have a friend who has done that ride. The real problem with 101 is not the traffic but rather that there are a lot of debris on the shoulder which does wonders for one's tires.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Post correction. The lot I was thinking of on 37 is at Atherton Ave which leaves you on the wrong side of the river and does not connect to Petaluma. There is no lot at 37 and Lakeville and your car would be assumed abandoned if you left it there. Anyway, good luck.


----------

